# Daten Der Charaktere



## sleipi (2. September 2006)

Mahlzeit,

Ich habe nun gesehen das die Item Daten sowie die Gilden Daten in XML Datein hinterlegt werden.
Mich würde nun allerdings gerne mal Interessieren ob auch die Daten der Charaktere in XML Handlicher Form hinterlegt sind, da ich einiges daraus gerne für unsere Gildenseite verwenden würde. 

mfg sleipi


----------



## Roran (2. September 2006)

sleipi schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> Ich habe nun gesehen das die Item Daten sowie die Gilden Daten in XML Datein hinterlegt werden.
> Mich würde nun allerdings gerne mal Interessieren ob auch die Daten der Charaktere in XML Handlicher Form hinterlegt sind, da ich einiges daraus gerne für unsere Gildenseite verwenden würde.
> ...


Schau mal oben im Forum rein, nennt sich " XML-Schnittstelle "


----------



## Gast (2. September 2006)

Ok Ok... muss ich übersehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur gibt es da auch eine Möglichkeit auf das Inventar oder die Fertigkeiten zuzugreifen?
weil in diesen XMl Datein habe ich ja nur die "Stammdaten" und die "Berufe" etc.


----------



## Roran (2. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Ok Ok... muss ich übersehen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das fragst du auch da am besten, da ich mich NULL mit XML auskenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (5. September 2006)

Eine Möglichkeit ist du schreibst ein Skript das die HTML-Seite lädt und die Daten ausliest ^^


----------

